# hurt my back in the gym



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

I was doing cable rows...the cable snapped..I flew backwards.. landed on head/shoulders.

Back spasms, strained erector spinae...and possible more MRI and catscan coming haha.

This sucks..first puppy gets sick..now I get hurt...at least if I have to sit at home for a while I will have the puppy to keep my company.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd be asking the gym to pay for medical bills, they are at fault on this one.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> I'd be asking the gym to pay for medical bills, they are at fault on this one.


That's so true. That happened at the gym where I work out at. The poor guy got whipped in the face with the cables and they paid for his bill and gave him a complimentary membership for a year. I haven't seen him in a couple of weeks so I don't know if he's staying away!

Feel better though! I KNOW how much pain you could be in my back is all sorts of messed up!


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> I'd be asking the gym to pay for medical bills, they are at fault on this one.


Yeah well it is at a college gym..and I have student insurance so they should be paying for everything anyway. The only thing is that insurance runs out in a month haha. I am filing an incident report just in case I have further issues with this, just because if I am out of work and do not have insurance this could get ugly.



StaffyDaddy said:


> That's so true. That happened at the gym where I work out at. The poor guy got whipped in the face with the cables and they paid for his bill and gave him a complimentary membership for a year. I haven't seen him in a couple of weeks so I don't know if he's staying away!
> 
> Feel better though! I KNOW how much pain you could be in my back is all sorts of messed up!


Yeah I am not really worried about the injury except that I really hope it doesn't keep me from working out for more than a couple days. I am semi-obsessive with working out so it would really piss me off.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mara said:


> Yeah well it is at a college gym..and I have student insurance so they should be paying for everything anyway. The only thing is that insurance runs out in a month haha. I am filing an incident report just in case I have further issues with this, just because if I am out of work and do not have insurance this could get ugly.
> 
> Yeah I am not really worried about the injury except that I really hope it doesn't keep me from working out for more than a couple days. I am semi-obsessive with working out so it would really piss me off.


Well i am sort of the same way. I run a retail Mattress store and my schedule was 10-6 6 days of the week. Well our hours are extended for the summer til 7 and sometimes 8 so it really aggravates me when I am too tired to work out after work. I hope those back spasms stop soon, because I just know how bad they hurt!

Oh and one thing i do for my back.. Ive got an ablounge at home, and if you just go back on it slowly it helps to stretch your lower back. If you have access to one, or even a machine at the gym, i'd try to put it on the lowest weight possible and do some therapuedic (sp?) exercises that way.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

A body pillow at night really helps with lower back problems too.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I pulled a nerve in my lower back lifting a heavy load incorrectly and have since done some great stretching excercises to keep it loose and pain free. Sort of yoga-like, but it solved my problem. kick your feet over your head while lying on the floor...it works


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

After two disc operations I can tell you to be VERY VERY careful if you have to walk your dog. Before I got the prong collar my puppy was pulling and jerking every different direction. Hopefully, all you have is strains and not herniations, but if I were you, I would use moist heat and try to not do anything strenuous at all for the next few days. If you can, stretch gently. Aleve may help if you don't have any good stuff.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i honestly use advil, but aleve is ibuprofen based too. the moist heat is good, try not to use the heating pads that plug in.. theyre kind of a hazard. but the yoga like exercises really do help, it's sort of what i do on the ablounge. it's a slow process, but like ronny said hopefully no herniations!


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

Mara said:


> I was doing cable rows...the cable snapped..I flew backwards.. landed on head/shoulders.
> 
> Back spasms, strained erector spinae...and possible more MRI and catscan coming haha.
> 
> This sucks..first puppy gets sick..now I get hurt...at least if I have to sit at home for a while I will have the puppy to keep my company.


if you were doing cable rows right you should be pulling vertically and shouldnt fall backwards. :hammer: just kidding

(but seriously its true)

Oh p.s. yeah back injuries suck, I pulled my back doing squats at my college gym and so I went to the health center and they gave me a bottle flexadrill and vicodin for $4. haha.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

college_dude said:


> if you were doing cable rows right you should be pulling vertically and shouldnt fall backwards. :hammer: just kidding
> 
> (but seriously its true)
> 
> Oh p.s. yeah back injuries suck, I pulled my back doing squats at my college gym and so I went to the health center and they gave me a bottle flexadrill and vicodin for $4. haha.


Actually, the truth is that a cable can be positioned at any number of angles and the rowing movement can be done from many different angles. If you're pulling weight backward and the weight is immediately removed, you should naturally fall backwards.

You may be referring to an UPRIGHT row which would be a shoulder movement and depending on the position of the pully, you still may be able to fall backward because the weight would be in front of you and then immediately removed causing your body to jerk upward and backward.

No one should have to be fearful of the safety of their gym's equipment when it is being used properly. If I were Mara, I would let the owner of that gym have an earful!


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

college_dude said:


> if you were doing cable rows right you should be pulling vertically and shouldnt fall backwards. :hammer: just kidding
> 
> (but seriously its true)
> 
> Oh p.s. yeah back injuries suck, I pulled my back doing squats at my college gym and so I went to the health center and they gave me a bottle flexadrill and vicodin for $4. haha.


well you are clearly confusing with a different exercise... but I got vicodin, valium, flexeril for free haha.



RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> No one should have to be fearful of the safety of their gym's equipment when it is being used properly. If I were Mara, I would let the owner of that gym have an earful!


It's a school gym...thats hardly the only thing that has broken there. They know its a piece of junk gym but it isn't anywhere near the top of their budget concerns.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

Mara said:


> well you are clearly confusing with a different exercise... but I got *vicodin, valium, flexeril for free haha.
> *
> 
> It's a school gym...thats hardly the only thing that has broken there. They know its a piece of junk gym but it isn't anywhere near the top of their budget concerns.


wow i should pull my back again. lol jk


----------

